# Range Rover maintenance



## Shark00 (May 17, 2011)

I am close to securing a 2006 range rover sport.. no experience with one before..so need some honest advise from current/past owners or enthusiasts!!

Is it going to cost me a an arm and a leg towards maintenance in the UAE?! Any other related advise?

Cheers.


----------



## Peter Avey (Aug 2, 2012)

I would imagine maintenance and repairs would be cheaper then a Peugeot out here. Theres loads flying about


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

if it's anything like a 6 year old UK one.......you'll be great friends with your mechanic!
this from the experiences of a few friends with them in the UK.
They did use them 'properly' though (farmers) - not just school run types.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

It's not orange is it?

I never had many problems with mine, you're looking at 2500 Dhs for a major service and 1200 Dhs for a minor service.

Brave getting one without a warranty though. Listen for "clunking" noises coming from the suspension when you go over speed bumps, etc.


----------



## crt454 (Sep 3, 2012)

IMO there junk, i had a 2008 in the states. I heard the heat runs them down to the ground here in uae.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I lived in a villa without sheltered parking and worked in Jebel Ali without sheltered parking, it spent most of its 2 years with me out in the direct sunlight. Didn't cause me any problems other than needing to replace the battery once.


----------



## Garth Vader (May 11, 2012)

Gavtek said:


> I lived in a villa without sheltered parking and worked in Jebel Ali without sheltered parking, it spent most of its 2 years with me out in the direct sunlight. Didn't cause me any problems other than needing to replace the battery once.


Good to hear, I have the same parking situation at home and I'm just about to invest in an LR3.

Nice heads-up on the service charges... Not as bad as I thought!


----------

